# Помогите узнать что-за исполнитель???



## a-feda (16 Фев 2011)

Помогите узнать что-за исполнитель на фотографии?
Заранее спасибо))


----------



## Jupiter (17 Фев 2011)

Art Van Damm


----------



## vbaev (17 Фев 2011)

*Jupiter*,
Арт Ван Дамм, если я не ошибаюсь где-то в 20-х годах родился.
На фото под мальчиком же подписано 1947 г. (это как я понял фото 1947 г.)
Врятли этому мальчику лет 25!


----------



## a-feda (17 Фев 2011)

Jupiter
Спасибо огромное))


----------

